# Photos From Procession For Guru Gobind Singh Ji's Gurpurb 2011, Seattle



## findingmyway (Jan 4, 2011)

Courtesy of the Seattle Times http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/photogalleries/nationworld2010707882/9.html


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 4, 2011)

Hurray for them - Parkash Diwas Guru Gobind Singh ji January 5 Nanakshahi (2003) Hurray!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 4, 2011)

HAPPY GURPURAB      Parksah Ushtav of Guru Gobind Singh ji TODAY !!rangesingh::redturban::happysingh::blueturban:rangesingh:


----------

